# Potomac shad run at fletchers



## hlsjmc1 (Jun 30, 2007)

every year i miss the shad by a couple days or a week, can anyone tell me when i should venture out.

thanks

JC


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Usually about late March/early April when the flowers start blooming is when I start heading to Fletcher's. Check the fishing reports at Fletcher's Cove's website. The reports will definitely let you know when the run has started


----------



## release (Apr 11, 2005)

hard to miss by a few days it usually several weeks long with first shad showing up in late march and often there are some there in May. good luck with the online fishing report i think they stopped updating it several years ago. but you can go to the website and get the phone number and they are very helpful. Always good to call before going anyway because they do not rent boats if the water is too high


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*new site*

AtlantaKing just gave the new site. And your comment on calling is also a good one, especially on a rainy weekday when they have time to talk.


----------



## hlsjmc1 (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks 

appreciate everyone input....FYI...the website can be found by searching boathouse at fletchers cove


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

hlsjmc1 said:


> thanks
> 
> appreciate everyone input....FYI...the website can be found by searching boathouse at fletchers cove


Or, you could just click the hyperlink I posted...


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Can I fish there with my MD freshwater license or do I have to buy a D.C. one too? I Would love to go and rent a canoe for a day.

Thanks,
James C.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I believe its DC license for DC waters


----------



## release (Apr 11, 2005)

*release*

Its definitely DC license for Fletchers but its only $13 for the year out of State so to speak


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Man I've already got a MD Fresh and Saltwater license and not a fish to show for it...  LMAO Maybe one day... 

JC


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Man I've already got a MD Fresh and Saltwater license and not a fish to show for it...  LMAO Maybe one day...
> 
> JC


Keep trying (at least that's what I tell myself)


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Shad Run*

Ussually the American Shad should be running Late March. The Gizzards should be here anytime soon ( To whom likes to snag fish) But the HEAT should be in by the 1st of April...... Walleye, Pickeral, and the catty's are hitting up by Chainbridge ( MD SIDE) ( Helicopter landing) >>>>> Use Top to Mid water Crankbaits for Pickeral and Walleyes >>>>>>>




Penn


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*How do you...*

...get to the Maryland side of the chain bridge area? Is it a long walk? Where can you park?

Thanks,


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Gnatman, 

You can get to the MD side of Chain Bridge a couple of ways. First, You can come down the Clara Barton Pkwy from the beltway just by taking the River Road exit and going straight (then bear left) or you can get to the Clara Barton Pkwy from the end of Falls Road in Potomac. Go left at the end of Falls Road in Potomac (right will take you into Great Falls Park), then follow McArthur Blvd and make a right at the Clara Barton Pkwy (should be a sign).

Another way is to get on Canal Road from DC headed towards Fletchers Boathouse and keep going toward Chain Bridge along Canal Road. Then, when you get to the Chain Bridge turn, go straight instead of turning. There should be parking on the left side of the road. 

Once parked, cross over the C&O Canal using the stairs at Chain Bridge and then hike to the river. Have fun!


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

hlsjmc1 said:


> every year i miss the shad by a couple days or a week, can anyone tell me when i should venture out.
> 
> thanks
> 
> JC


There haved been a few caught in the nets down here already. Peopple in this area are gearing up for em. I usually fish a river close to the NC line. Haven't been yet and hadn't heard any reports yet, but wouldn't be surprised if they are here already or in the next couple weeks. A good rule of thumb is when the Dogwoods bloom the bite is on. Can't tell you about fletchers but I'd be getting ready, don't want to miss it again!!!! Good Luck!

Ben


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*Shad*

I have never fished for Shad , could someone tell me what they use for bait and what methods work best thanks in advance
Tony Q/ dcfishman:fishing:


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

dcfishman,

1/16-1/8 oz. Shad darts work pretty good but my favorite is size 8 or 10 size sabiki rigs. they are about 30+" long with six small dressed hooks you let them fall to the bottom and use a jigging motion or cast it out and work them like a drop shot rig. I usually catch anything on these rigs on any given the day like herring, shad, bluegill, shellcrackers, minnows and even bass and catfish. The best place I've been using sabikis is haines point and anywhere along the wall at west or east patomac park. The good thing about the shad is there everywhere though.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

and thats potomac my bad


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks for the reply ChesapeakKid is there a special color shad dart that works best:fishing::redface:


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

yellow or white


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Depends on the day. Yellow or white work fine. Somedays pink works well, other days, green works well, most times, I use a combination and see which gets the most hits.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

dcfishman,

Fishbreath nailed it but always diversify. Yellow, white and chartruese work very well for me.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

*Shad Spoons*

I like to hit mine with some sandpaper and paint em red.


----------



## release (Apr 11, 2005)

*shad*

there are also shad spoons that some days work better than the darts. You can get everything you need at fletchers boathouse or many fine sporting goods establishments. Remember to put a weight on your line and fish low in the water column most of the time. Like any other fishing you need to experiment. they are coming up the rivers in schools so do not get discouraged if you fish for a while and nothing happens because what happens is the school arrives and you get busy. Oh and remember all shad are protected so you are fishing catch and release.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*shad*

Can shad & herring:beer: be eaten


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

supercast said:


> Can shad & herring:beer: be eaten


herring yes, most people I know that eat them smoke them


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Watch out using...*



chesapeake_kid said:


> dcfishman,
> 
> 1/16-1/8 oz. Shad darts work pretty good but my favorite is size 8 or 10 size sabiki rigs. they are about 30+" long with six small dressed hooks you let them fall to the bottom and use a jigging motion or cast it out and work them like a drop shot rig. I usually catch anything on these rigs on any given the day like herring, shad, bluegill, shellcrackers, minnows and even bass and catfish. The best place I've been using sabikis is haines point and anywhere along the wall at west or east patomac park. The good thing about the shad is there everywhere though.


...Sabiki rigs. They are illegal, unless you cut them down to 2 hooks (at least in Maryland, that is). Maryland allows ONLY 2 hooks per rod.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

I would say silver and gold mini spoons work real well . i like charturese (i think thats the way you spell it ) and black or yellow and black or pink and black or yellow and red shad darts. rig em in tandem dart high spoon low as a trailer and have fun.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Gnatman said:


> ...Sabiki rigs. They are illegal, unless you cut them down to 2 hooks (at least in Maryland, that is). Maryland allows ONLY 2 hooks per rod.


I use my sabikis in DC I haven't heard or read that for the district so that was the basis of my advice and I believe I read three hooks for MD. But if you can put me on a link for and District info I would apreciate it.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Here is an exerpt from...*

...the DC fishing regulations website, which can be read in it's entirety by following this link: 
http://ddoe.dc.gov/ddoe/cwp/view,a,1209,q,494749.asp


Except as otherwise permitted by these rules: a person shall fish only with a rod, hook, and line, not to exceed three lines in number and not having more than two hooks to each line. 

Artificial lures or plugs with multiple or gang hooks are considered one unit. 
The use of dip nets shall be prohibited, except for capturing baitfish, gizzard shad, shiners, and other cyprinids and in the landing of fish taken by angling, provided the net does not exceed 24 inches in diameter and nine cubic feet in overall volume. 

The use of cast nets and seine nets is prohibited. 
Snagging of aquatic organisms is prohibited. 
A person may operate eel traps, if the number of traps does not exceed five. 
An eel trap operator shall attach the operator's angling license number to each trap.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Got it thanks


----------



## release (Apr 11, 2005)

see above

Shad in the potomac are catch and release only


----------



## release (Apr 11, 2005)

see above

Shad in the potomac are catch and release only


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Sabiki rigs*

Read my Mind, You might aswell use a casting net for bait.........




Penn


Gnatman said:


> ...Sabiki rigs. They are illegal, unless you cut them down to 2 hooks (at least in Maryland, that is). Maryland allows ONLY 2 hooks per rod.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

What the heck is a shad?? And why would you want to catch one ???


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Penn626 said:


> Read my Mind, You might aswell use a casting net for bait.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said I got it even said thanks nuff said


----------



## halfcrazed (Feb 6, 2007)

*eating shad/herring*

You can eat shad, but be prepared to pick bones. I've only ever eaten shad that were smoked, but people also plank them. 

There is an old Indian legend about shad - shad are porcupines that were ashamed because they were so ugly. So the porcupines turned themselves inside out and hid in the water. Once you dig into one, you'll see.

As someone mentioned earlier, believe they are protected. I always catch and release.


----------

